# Looking for experienced Albin 30 (scampi) owners.



## SwiftSlide (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking at 1977 boat....survey (2 years old) sounded a hollow sound in hull in area of shroud chain plates......but no structural deformities, etc visible.

Any particulars on this model any of you know about ?

Thanks, Bob


----------

